# Whats your guess?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So what big line of bs will the democrats have for September, and what will be the big revelation just before the election? Im surprised they have not got smart enough to come up with something half believable. The current story about him in France calling our soldier burried there suckers and loosers. After all he has done for the veterans it doesnt come close to ringing true. We are lucky the left is stupid.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My guess is Covid-19 2.0. Just wait two weeks until the second wave really hits.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I too also think COVID will be the only thing they can "attack" him on.

I saw the media is in full gear on this one lately. They are saying "the president" lied to the public on this.

1. Like i mentioned a good leader doesn't come out and say ... YEP WE ARE SCREWED. They dont want to insight panic. Obama and any other leader would do the same. Try to keep people calm.

2. I know they have been hammering him about "masks"... well it has come out that Biden is even back tracking on "national" mask mandates.... because it could be violations of states rights among other things. HMMMMMM.... didn't I talk about that before.

3. Now the media and others are going off on vaccines...ie: dont trust them, dont take them, etc. When they were the ones saying... UNTIL A VACCINE WE CAN'T (fill in the blank)... HMMMMM... interesting now that some companies are saying a vaccine is right around the corner and hailing testing of it. Now I will say it is too soon as well but it shows you how the media Flip Flops every day on things just to make the president look bad. :bop:

I wont go and relist all the stuff he did do. But like I bring up to anyone who states... HE COULD HAVE DONE MORE.... well What more could he have done???? Masks?? What else??? Most are silent after you ask that question or they just say... Well there is lots more he could have done... really... please tell me???

BTW... side subject...

How much more can the Biden/Harris shoot themselves in the foot??

1. Biden "press" confrenses that are "scripted".... The lady in Kenosha who stated she cant read off a card.... the tellapromter fiascos...ie: He kept reading things he shouldnt have. He was waiting for someone to "type" his response... etc.

2. Harris saying Mr. Blake in Kenosha is a "hero".... really... he is an accused sexual offender. He had a warrant out for his arrest for sexual assault... he was at his alleged victims home. Yes I will say let due process happen to see if he is found guilty. But he had an arrest warrant out. Remember how she attacked Kavanaugh? How she attacked Biden on the nomination debates tours and debates? Remember how she stated "must believe" all victims.... what has changed. Those are some easy commercials that could come out against her. Plus hopefully some debate questions towards her.

3. The "article" about trump and dead soliders.... the article comes out and next day they have TV ads saying this stuff.... really?? How is the credibility of that article???

Let alone how Biden is fumbling words and what not. Plus Pelosi's gaff about being "set up" or what ever and not just owning up to a mistake. Like I touched base on it.... Pelosi missed the boat to gain politically. She could have just said... I have the $1000 fine and will gladly pay it.... say She would donate another $5000 towards a charity..... say "i was trying to help small business"... etc. But all she comes out with is..... I got set up.... uke: I mean she had a slam dunk political oppurtunity to gain ground and a little credibility and FAILED.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

yep... look how the media is drooling over the "new book" release..... again guy is trying to sell books. I know there is audio recordings as well on this. But again the media is only taking snippets and not the whole thing.

But again... leaders try not to cause panic. It is what leaders do. Obama would have done the same. He wouldn't have caused panic. Remember people couldn't get toilet paper... if a leader would have come out and said doom and gloom.... what do you think the stores would have looked like. Also it wasn't trump putting patients in nursing homes who had the virus.... looking at NYC... he wasn't the one making those decisions. Look how individual states handled it.... again in the USA we have a thing called "states rights"... there is only so much he could have done. He cant lock down the country... the states have a say in what happens... This isn't a dictatorship. :bop: But our media and many think it should be run like one... oke: Then in the same breathe they say Trump is one.... oke:

Yep... think about it. They Scream Trump should have done more... but he couldn't otherwise he would be running our country like a ... DICTATOR... or KING... which we are not. :bop:

Here is the scary part. Look how all of these govenors took to shutting down things, making laws/orders, taking "control"... you think they want to give up that power??? Think about it... it is scary.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Here is the scary part. Look how all of these govenors took to shutting down things, making laws/orders, taking "control"... you think they want to give up that power??? Think about it... it is scary.


The left condemns dictatorships all the while wanting to be dictators. How many Czars did Obama have? The media nearly wet themselves with excitement. Since when does America have Czars? Russia got rid of theirs, now the left wants them. Did everyone drink crazy water?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How about This.....You can sugar coat and deny this all you want.....he knew and let how many hundred thousand Americans die. At least Nixon at his worst didn't do this. This guy only looks out for himself. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

"President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."

"This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.
In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.
former national security advisers say he has no moral compass&#39; in new Woodward book
'Dangerous' and 'unfit': Trump's former national security advisers say he has 'no moral compass' in new Woodward book
Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What did he do in the meantime? He said the virus was was not dangerous. he didn't wear a mask. Social distancing was not necessary.

Why......so the stock market wouldn't crash. That his wealthy friends didn't lose any money and that he could say that anything that happened didn't have anything to do with him. He walked away. Did nothing. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Im watching Fauchi right now defending Trump
What would you do as leader of the free world tell them "oh my God were all going to die, say good-by to your parents, say good-by to your childfen, buy them all burrial plots"? Can you imagine the condition of this country with a president that followed a chicken little approach?

Edit: Now they are showing a time line. They attacked Trump for closing travel from China. The left said "we dont have a heslth crisis, we have a fear crisis". You call Trump a liar, and I say the left are liars and fools.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

He would buy all the toilet paper the store had....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now they are talking about the accusation that Trump called soldiers dead in a cemetery in Paris loosers and suckers. There are 21 witnesses that say Paris was fogged in and they couldnt fly. They said Trump never said anything bad about those who died for American freedom. There is a reason 80% of the military vote conservative. Think of it 21 eye witnesses and four anonymous (dont exist) sources.

Since when did anonimous sources start carrying any credability? Well, to intelligent people at least. I guess perhaps the extreme partisan.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I am not denying he said those things. But honestly what could he have done? What should a leader do... say "yep we are all screwed on this one?".... I dont think so. Like my example of a football coach who's team has 11 players who are all 5 ft tall and 95 lbs. going against the 10 a row state champs who has 50 players and 15 of them going to a D1 football school on scholarship and havent lost a game in 10 years.... does that coaches pregame speech... Well we are doomed and try not to get hurt? NO... he give a rah rah type speech...but plans to do things to mitigate injuries, losing by 100 pts, etc. They say one thing but plan to do mitigate things and move forward. That is what a good leader does.

People talk about the N1H1 and Obama let people die... well maybe he was down playing it so there wasn't panic. Think about it.

Also... please tell me what he could have done different??? Also remember STATES RIGHTS. So if you scream about "masks" and make a national mandate.... look how Biden is back tracking on that because it is coming out about STATES RIGHTS. The social distancing... Trump stated that from day 1. At his rallies they tell people to social distance and what not. But again... people have the right to not listen...PROTESTING... are all these people staying 6ft apart???

Like I have stated.... what more could he have done

Here is a refresher list of what he did do:
1. Ban travel from infected countries
2. Speed up process for getting medicine and a vaccine
3. Speed up production of masks and PPE equipment
4. Speed up production of ventilators
5. Speed up production of Tests
6. Speed up testing 
7. All of the "speed" up is he took it out of the hands of the public and let the private sector run with it and cut goverment red tape
8. Ready to sign relief bills that were HELD HOSTAGE BY PELOSI... and still are. oke: 
9. Readied the Medical ship to go to places that need help... but it didn't get used
10. Sending FEMA to hotspots that flair back up
11. Talked about social distancing washing hands from the get go
12. Let the govenors decide what is best for their states (STATES RIGHTS)

Things he didn't do:
1. Put infected patients into nursing homes (Govenors did this)
2. Shut down states economies (govenors did this)
3. Mask mandates (govenors did this)

So please tell me what more could Trump or any president have done??? Remember we are not a dictatorship or ruled by a king. We have state rights, small goverment rights, etc. Again I will wait for your reply for what a president could actually do that didn't trample on states rights. :thumb:

I am not blaming individual states for anything because those govenors did what they thought was best. Some made big mistakes (NY) but they cant blame the decisions they made on the President or the federal goverment. Which many are trying to do.

here is a side kicker that nobody is talking about... not even Trump. Think if he didn't get the private sector in the mix with production of things.... what would our economy look like. It saved jobs, it saved people from losing jobs. think about it... manufacturors who might not have been considered "essental" would have lost jobs if they didn't switch over to making things, shipping things, distributing things.... yeah... think about it. :beer:

Yep now look at the people who are coming out talking about the "troops" bombshell and how it is pure BS. There will be more... also remember this woodward is trying to sell BOOKS... we are also not hearing the whole tapes in order for context. We are hearing sound bites... Again this is on all the media.. they are playing what they want you to hear.

Here is a side question: If you dont think the media (all media) is the problem. How come when there is a group of "white" people with guns they are automaticly called a "MALITIA" and a group of "black" people with guns are called a "GANG".... yes this is all media does this... WHY??? do they want to cause racial divide??? before anyone goes off on Trump calling people "thugs"... he isn't calling a race a thug... he is calling ANTIFA and BLM for the tactics they are using... THUGS... it is the whole group...not a race. While the two examples of "malitia" and "gang" is race related by the media. yes CNN does this as well as FOX... all media does this. oke:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> How come when there is a group of "white" people with guns they are automaticly called a "MALITIA" and a group of "black" people with guns are called a "GANG


The media has a habit of taking a word and expanding it's meaning to fit their narrative. For example vigilante. A group of armed people surrounding a car lot too protect it, is not a vigilante group. But a group of people chasing someone down the street with the intent of beating or possible even killing him is a vigilante group. But that's not how the media played it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Resky....

Correct. But it shows you that the media is playing all of us.

BTW.... people wont comment on this as well as Dr. Fauci

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/09/0 ... rus-410895

Just wait the liberal media will say Dr. Fauci is a "pawn" or something along those lines....yet in the past they tout him as the only expert to listen too.... they will flip flop on Dr. Fauci about 10 more times by election date.


----------

